# my ex noticed yesterday



## jo14

that I am pregnant, when he came to pick the kids up he spotted my stomach, and i now know why I had not bothered telling him, its because he is a dick, im sure he is jealous, as he was so mean, he laughed and called me trash for having children with two different men, so I was nasty back and said well at least i was not like his mother and sister who did not even know who the fathers of all their kids were (this is true though) he behaved like a child and put on this fake laugh like he found it funny, i just stood looking at him like he was demented then asked him to leave, stupid ******* (excuse my language) and his partner just stood looking as well, nearly asked her if she wanted a picture


----------



## Sunshine12

Most definately jealousy!! Nice one! He sounds like a total w*nker TBH. Bet you are glad that you are well shot of him! x


----------



## jo14

he just called it me again on the phone when he rang to say kids are ready for picking up, but to late i thought to say hey it was not me that had an affair with a fat bit*h from the pub while i was already married with 3 kids so just think first before you call anyone trash!!!! hope he calls it me again then i can get that in!!!


----------



## Sunshine12

jo14 said:


> he just called it me again on the phone when he rang to say kids are ready for picking up, but to late i thought to say hey it was not me that had an affair with a fat bit*h from the pub while i was already married with 3 kids so just think first before you call anyone trash!!!! hope he calls it me again then i can get that in!!!

Hee Hee. You should come up with a list of one liners so every time he hacks you off or is a twat you can retaliate with amusing and satisfying retorts. x


----------



## suzimc

Keep up giving it back to him sweetie, seems like the pr*ck deserves it! xxx


----------



## future_numan

what a wanker..:growlmad:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I wanna be a fly on the wall the next time he insults you. ;)


----------



## happymamma

Wow what nerve! I can't believe he thinks he has the right to talk to you like that! Some men just never learn, never realize that they are the problem. Why does he think you left him? Anyways, wtg to not put up with his crap!


----------



## Torontogal

What an ass, you're well rid of him!


----------



## FiNZ

Your ex sounds like my ex. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the fake laugh.

Just rejoice in the fact that you are free of him!!


----------



## mommyoffour

Hey I think your ex and mine are twins!! Ugh I've learned that I must ignore hime bc I'm always going to be a "dirt bag" to him (even though HE emotionally and physically abused me and left ME). Now I purposely rub my belly whenever I see him ;)


----------



## Seity

Just tell him you're glad the father of this baby is a real man and leave it at that.


----------

